# outdoor garden lamp with umbrella



## michael1668 (Oct 8, 2007)

We manufacture outdoor garden Lamp with umbrella, if interested, may find an attachment picture, we can send quotes, or perhaps you may visit the following link: http://ihs.meric.hk/rforum.php/130203.jpg. Thanks. Michael Li 
[email protected]


----------

